# REW Version 4.0 Now Available!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

For those that may be interested, REW Version 4.0 is ready for download.

Room EQ Wizard V4.0 

You must be registered and logged in to download.


A special thanks to Shack owner/partner, JohnM (John Mulcahy), for all the time and effort he has dedicated in bringing us an absolutely fabulous room eq software program... :T


----------

